

IE 10 Changes - dherken
http://crossbrowserbook.com/Blog/things_you_should_know_about_ie10

======
pbhjpbhj
> _If you are running Windows 8 you actually have two different Internet
> Explorer 10 versions installed._ [...] _And then there is the "metro ui"
> version which also has an integrated flash player, but this IE version will
> only display flash content if your website is listed on a Microsoft Flash
> white list._

[...]

 _Now if a user opens your website using the "metro ui" Internet Explorer and
this meta tag is present IE will ask the user to switch to desktop mode._ //

Seriously!?

So if I post a flash video on my blog I'll have to have the blog registered
with MS or the user will get an instruction that they're required to switch to
an alternate IE10 version to view the page??

This can't be true, surely?

